# New D3200 freezing while starting sometimes with 16gb Ultra Sandisk



## snapsnap1973 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi.  I noticed that there are some long freezes going on and the green "access" light is on sometimes when I start my camera with a 16 GB Ultra Sandisk (10) card.  I had an older 8GB card and tried that one and formatted it with the D3200 and it's been fine so far.

When later in the day I put the 16GB card back in for the first time the light came on for quite a few seconds and then of course later stopped.  One time I think the camera also "froze" while I was taking a picture and NO buttons would turn it off, etc.

I'm thinking that this has to do with this particular card for some reason, since it DIDN'T happen so far with the 8GB Sandisk (older) card.

What do you think?  Is this normal for using 16gb cards?

It also appears that if I leave the camera off for a few hours and then turn it on with the 16GB card in it, it takes maybe 4 or 5 (or longer) seconds to come on.  The green light is on during this time also, so of course it's accessing the disk somehow.

I did reformat the disk though and so far it hasn't been freezing yet today.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds like your camera just doesn't like that card, replace it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2015)

snapsnap1973 said:


> I did reformat the disk though and so far it hasn't been freezing yet today.


That likely helped.

It is a best practice to upload images from the memory card to computer storage at the end of a shooting day.
Once you have verified the upload was successful, reformat the card _in the camera_.
The card is then ready for your next shooting day using the camera you formatted the card in.

If you put the card in a different make/model of camera you have to re-format the card again before you try to use it.


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, if anything gets confused in the card's filesystem, the lock and freeze will happen. I've been through it myself, where the camera would not turn off. Move the switch off, the camera tries to close the memory card (the access light illuminates) and it gets stuck there. Formatting the card fixed it.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, guys this is a recurrent situation with this particular card it looks like.  It's mostly after the camera has been off for a while and I turn it on.  I timed it today (after not turning it on all night) and it was around 20 seconds for it to "come on".

The sand timer shows on the LCD and the green light is on for around 20 seconds and then of course the camera comes on.  Is this normal?  Is it the camera or do you think it's just this particular card?

The card is a 16gb Ultra Sandisk card.  Like I said, I have an old Sandisk card that's an 8GB and it doesn't seem to do this, but I'm gonna JUST use that card for a few days and see if I get the same behaviour.  Luckily, I just got this camera for Xmas, so it's still under warranty.


----------



## wezza13 (Jan 3, 2015)

It sounds to me like it's definitely a faulty memory card. 

How about buying a really cheap one and shooting with that for a day, just to confirm it?


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 3, 2015)

You said you formatted it, but was that in the camera, or on your computer? Format it in the camera, with the camera's menus, if you haven't done that yet.


----------

